# Akihabara District



## Reznor (Nov 16, 2013)

We are creating a new section of the forum,  ,  which will emphasize cultivation of fandom and discovery of new  manga/anime. Possibly we may expand it to other media to make the  distinction between Outskirts of Konoha, Konoha Mall and Akihabara  District more clean as a step towards reorganizing the forum.
But for now, _


Konoha Library - Floor 2
_

will be renamed 
_Konoha TV - Channel 12_ will be renamed 
 New Sub-forums and  will be in  and 
. These sections will be for users to seek new manga/anime by asking other members for recommendations based on their criteria.
Enjoy and let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 16, 2013)

I just noticed that. Kill La Kill section will be easily noticeable to everyone now! 

The wind approves of this change.​


----------



## Jagger (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, time to get used to the change.


----------



## Lace (Nov 16, 2013)

Interesting title 
look forward to it


----------



## Suzy (Nov 16, 2013)

I like the name. Akihabara District. I approve


----------



## Daxter (Nov 16, 2013)

It takes a few days to scroll the whole length of the forum now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd prefer it if it were moved below the Big 3 subsections.

I know this is a general anime (and general everything) forum by now but I find it odd that suddenly Fairy Tale and Gundam are having their subsections listed above Naruto (and Bleach and One Piece). 

Just me though.



Edit: Never knew you could minimize sections.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 16, 2013)

yes I agree. I believe ti should still be below the big 3 (though I'd also prefer One Piece elevated over Bleach, since the later no longer even has an ongoing anime.)


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 16, 2013)

Excellent change. I love the prominence it gives to the present anime industry rather than anime that started 10 years ago.

also lol@above who want it lower.


----------



## Mako (Nov 16, 2013)

This is great news. Hopefully this will increase the activity of small threads.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2013)

Pikacheeka, the intent behind the creation of the avenue was to give the anime and manga forums a place above the avenues for the big three mangas.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 16, 2013)

Although we need to maintain Naruto as a flagship series, there's also the fact that Naruto ends soon (I assume), so we need to allow for the growth of the forum as a home for other fandoms.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 16, 2013)

For the sake of accuracy, I assert the Akihabara district should be a combination of the electronics section and the bath house where gaijin stick out like a sore thumb.

Still though, I haven't scrolled beyond the first section in a long while, is this a reorganization of a previous general anime/manga subsection?


----------



## Reznor (Nov 16, 2013)

They were Konoha TV - Channel 12 and Konoha Library - Floor 2, which I always thought were terrible and confusing names.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Nov 16, 2013)

Much prefer the new set-up.

A lot clearer and easier for the newbies to follow, IMHO.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 16, 2013)

I agree with moving those sections up, I just think it's too soon given this is still NF and Nardo is still ongoing; so I personally feel like maybe the Avenue should stay above the general manga section. @___@

Edit; Ah well.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 16, 2013)

A case could be made for putting it below Naruto above Bleach/OP


----------



## Daxter (Nov 16, 2013)

^ I think that's a much better idea.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 16, 2013)

It'd look weird to sandwich it between two avenues though.

Also, nowadays, 40% of the posts in the Konoha Library are people complaining, and 40% are of people complaining about people complaining. They could use a recommendation or two.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2013)

Mizura said:


> It'd look weird to sandwich it between two avenues though.



What Mizura said.  In any case it isn't a big avenue at the moment so I do believe that it is fine where it is.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 17, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I agree with moving those sections up, *I just think it's too soon given this is still NF and Nardo is still ongoing*; so I personally feel like maybe the Avenue should stay above the general manga section. @___@
> 
> Edit; Ah well.



This is how I feel. Regardless of how much the manga is frustrating people lately, it still has a good year left, if not more, at its current speed. Even when the manga does end, it will likely remain the most active part of the forum other than FCs (I expect the OP section to pick up once Naruto ends as well).

Just seems like Naruto is being shunted down prematurely.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 17, 2013)

Naruto has a whole avenue to itself. 90% of the series only have one thread. Moving the Naruto Avenue down by a small fraction of a screen won't kill it.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't suppose Vbulletin ever supported customizing each user's forum ordering, have they?


----------



## Mizura (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't think so, but there's a "-" near the top-right of each avenue to close a section?


----------



## Masaki (Nov 17, 2013)

Eh fair enough.  It'd be easier to just not need to look for the sections and subsections I want.  Like, if I could get rid of Registrations, FCs, and then have let's say Akihabara and gaming dept in one screen I'd be set.  That's an acceptable alternative I suppose.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

We shud convert the forums into a football/handegg/basketball forums to weed out all the annoying nerdlings after Naruto ends


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

shouldn't the konoha ryokan section be moved to the akihabara district?


----------



## Morgan (Nov 17, 2013)

It's about time. With Naruto manga ending soon and the cancelled Bleach anime, it's only smart. All that's left is to move OP up.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 17, 2013)

^ Ah yeah, I suggested that too (move it higher than Bleach, in any case). I wonder if they'll do it. ;;

It seems they're doing things one thing at a time?


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 17, 2013)

Who said Naruto is ending 
With the current pace, the battle against Madara will be 2x as long.

I'll be there in 5 years dicussing chapter 857


----------



## Lezu (Nov 17, 2013)

Will we get sub-forums for other popular mangos in the near future as well ?


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 17, 2013)

god please move this below the big three. I had to fucking make a shortcut for the anime section and then minimize this new section. Growth of the forum?? seriously? this is narutoforums. most newbies make accounts here to talk about naruto but instead they see otaku shit akihabara and would probably just go to narutobase or something.

I've never ever seen any forum put a side section above their main section but fuck there's a first for everything. especially on NF.


----------



## 8 (Nov 17, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> god please move this below the big three. I had to fucking make a shortcut for the anime section and then minimize this new section. Growth of the forum?? seriously? this is narutoforums. most newbies make accounts here to talk about naruto but instead they see otaku shit akihabara and would probably just go to narutobase or something.
> 
> I've never ever seen any forum put a side section above their main section but fuck there's a first for everything. especially on NF.


actually i think the naruto section is unnecessary big. maybe we should combine naruto and bleach into one thread and move it into the manga library.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 17, 2013)

anybody who thinks sticking something right in your face will make them interesting in them is just retarded, trying to force posters into going into the manga and anime sections by bumping them up is so flawed and probably not going to work either. Not enough posters are reading my favorite underrated manga, boo hoo cry me a river.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 17, 2013)

The Akihabara district is here because of Mako.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm okay with this.
All that's left is removing the Naruto sections from the site entirely.


----------



## 8 (Nov 17, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> anybody *who thinks sticking something right in your face will make them interesting in them is just retarded*, trying to force posters into going into the manga and anime sections by bumping them up is so flawed and probably not going to work either. Not enough posters are reading my favorite underrated manga, boo hoo cry me a river.


how about those silly companies who pay fortunes to stick something into your face. that shit is everywhere. tv, internet, billboards. geez. can't they see how they are wasting their money.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 17, 2013)

8 said:


> how about those silly companies who pay fortunes to stick something into your face. that shit is everywhere. tv, internet, billboards. geez. can't they see how they are wasting their money.



Yet I aren't paying for them. I ignore a good 98% of youtube video ads even though it's right in my face. what's your point.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> Yet I aren't paying for them. I ignore a good 98% of youtube video ads even though it's right in my face. what's your point.



...So why can't you just ignore Akihabara District like you do the Youtube ads?


----------



## Daxter (Nov 17, 2013)

Still don't get how this is *Naruto Forums* and Nardo isn't even the main focal point of the forum anymore.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you see any other series with over a dozen sections to itself? :\

The Naruto avenue has been below Downtown Konoha since forever. It'll live.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> trying to force posters into going into the manga and anime sections by bumping them up is so flawed and probably not going to work either.



Given that Manga Library is now enjoying the most amount of consistent viewers than it has in a heck of a long time...I would say that our desire to have more people notice the section has seen considerable success.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 17, 2013)

How about getting rid of the redirects?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 17, 2013)

Dream said:


> Given that Manga Library is now enjoying the most amount of consistent viewers than it has in a heck of a long time...I would say that our desire to have more people notice the section has seen considerable success.



Or maybe that's because Naruto is on break this week.  

Really though, I personally find it to be premature. I'll just minimize the Akihabara section and move on after this post, but I am not a fan of this new development. This is Narutoforums. The manga still has at least a year left. 

The fact that the series is already being treated as if it's a thing of the past is kind of sad, regardless of what sort of shape the series is in right now (and I hope/expect it to significantly improve now, too).


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> How about getting rid of the redirects?



They will be removed soon. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Or maybe that's because Naruto is on break this week.
> 
> Really though, I personally find it to be premature. I'll just minimize the Akihabara section and move on after this post, but I am not a fan of this new development. This is Narutoforums. The manga still has at least a year left.
> 
> The fact that the series is already being treated as if it's a thing of the past is kind of sad, regardless of what sort of shape the series is in right now (and I hope/expect it to significantly improve now, too).



It's possible but unlikely.  Even when Naruto was on break I never noticed high traffic in the manga library before. 

I personally don't believe that it is premature...doing this now is better than doing it after the Naruto manga has ended.   Once the manga ends we're going to see a nosedive in terms of members/visitors unless they have something else that will keep them on NF.  The problem is that many members/visitors members don't go past NA to see what else is available...a fact that is supported by the manga library experiencing more traffic than it has seen in well over a year after being moved above NA.  Just waiting for the manga to end means that we'll lose members that won't bother to see what else there is before we move the manga/anime sections above NA.  If taking this step now means that we'll prevent even ten such members from leaving NF I would consider it a success.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 18, 2013)

Dream said:


> Given that Manga Library is now enjoying the most amount of consistent viewers than it has in a heck of a long time...I would say that our desire to have more people notice the section has seen considerable success.



lol the sections been up like a day or something, that means jackshit and you of all people should know this, comeback to me in a year and try and tell me this.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 18, 2013)

^ Dream and I have been in these forums more than twice as long as you have. The Naruto section is Already not what it used to be, it used to be more active and much, much more positive. :\ Little by little, I've seen fans of the series move onto other series or other sections (you'll notice the high activity in the NF Cafe for example). We might as well capitalize on an already existing trend.

And boo-hoo, Naruto has over a dozen sections to itself as well as the biggest chunk of fanclubs, whereas 95% of manga only have at most one thread here, even though many of them are much better than Naruto. It's a bit premature to say that Naruto is no longer favored in this forum.

I'd like to point out the irony that none of the people posting in this thread are using Naruto avatars or sigs. :\


----------



## Xin (Nov 18, 2013)

I welcome this.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks good enough for me. I approve it


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 18, 2013)

whats done is done, I'm not going to into this anymore, it's going nowhere. I've already minimized it anyway and so will many others. I didn't come to this site for naruto but I know well that trying to force this place into becoming anything other than a naruto fan site will end horribly.


----------



## Morgan (Nov 18, 2013)

It's already more than just a "Naruto Fan Site", but there are people out there who don't know that, and you can't attract them to the forums, if they're under the impression that it's just a "Naruto Fan Site".


----------



## Reznor (Nov 18, 2013)

I think the motive behind this is being massively misinterpreted.


> It's already more than just a "Naruto Fan Site", but there are people  out there who don't know that, and you can't attract them to the forums,  if their under the impression that it's just a "Naruto Fan Site".


Well said.

This isn't about being less Naruto focused, it's about having the horizons that are already broadened being recognized.


> Really though, I personally find it to be premature. I'll just minimize  the Akihabara section and move on after this post, but I am not a fan of  this new development. This is Narutoforums. The manga still has at  least a year left.
> 
> The fact that the series is already being treated as if it's a thing of  the past is kind of sad, regardless of what sort of shape the series is  in right now (and I hope/expect it to significantly improve now, too).


We're not treating the series as though it is a thing of the past. 
What is giving you that impression?



> I'd like to point out the irony that none of the people posting in this thread are using Naruto avatars or sigs. :\


 OP, one supporter and one objector  excluded.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 18, 2013)

what's next? desuforums?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 18, 2013)

Desudesudesu went the way of the SBS Brigade ie missing in action. I wouldn't use that as a yardstick.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 18, 2013)

Reznor said:


> OP, one supporter and one objector  excluded.


Whoops, true. It's still not what it used to be though. In the past, everybody used to have Naruto avatars and sigs, me included.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2013)

Put it below Bleach and above OP.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> lol the sections been up like a day or something, that means jackshit and you of all people should know this, comeback to me in a year and try and tell me this.



This is the second time you've made up activity "facts" to support your agenda, don't think we haven't noticed.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 19, 2013)

This new change is awesome.


Those were the only 2 sections for which I bothered scrolling lower than the bathhouse. Now, they're right there, below the bathhouse.


Time to minimize everything


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 19, 2013)

I approve beginning this transition to a post-Naruto NF.

Maybe this will motivate me to actually post about all the other series I follow.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 19, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Whoops, true. It's still not what it used to be though. In the past, everybody used to have Naruto avatars and sigs, me included.



I had a grainy avatar of Kabuto from a Naruto game and I loved it. I never got into ava/sig sets.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2013)

About time, I say. Great idea and no, it's better above Naruto. Doesn't hurt anyone to scroll down a bit.

Naruto was the reason most of us joined here maybe but other things are why we stayed. Many users don't even bother with Naruto anymore.

I hope one day you guys would consider Theatre moving up (even a little) too.


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 19, 2013)

can't you move this section below the naruto/bleach/OP sections? it looks weird where it is


----------



## Cord (Nov 19, 2013)

^ I agree, though I already have it on collapse.



Narutossss said:


> anybody who thinks sticking something right in your face will make them interesting in them is just retarded, trying to force posters into going into the manga and anime sections by bumping them up is so flawed and probably not going to work either. Not enough posters are reading my favorite underrated manga, boo hoo cry me a river.





PikaCheeka said:


> Or maybe that's because Naruto is on break this week.
> 
> Really though, I personally find it to be premature. I'll just minimize the Akihabara section and move on after this post, but I am not a fan of this new development. This is Narutoforums. The manga still has at least a year left.
> 
> The fact that the series is already being treated as if it's a thing of the past is kind of sad, regardless of what sort of shape the series is in right now (and I hope/expect it to significantly improve now, too).



~~


----------



## Olivia (Nov 20, 2013)

Still any word on those redirects? It's getting slightly annoying seeing them on the Outskirts of Konoha section.


----------



## Babby (Nov 20, 2013)

_It's so honorable to see our little section above Naruto._


----------



## Daxter (Nov 20, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> ^ I agree, though I already have it on collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me too. I never had to collapse something before, and even if I'm not fond of the double black bars it creates (on the default skin anyway), still better than the alternative. @__@


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Still any word on those redirects? It's getting slightly annoying seeing them on the Outskirts of Konoha section.



The redirects should be up for a week or two.


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't care whether it's above naruto or whatever, it's just out of place and should be below the sections focused on specific series (since its a general section)
Basically, where it was before. It's a simple action to just move it below OP :/
I've collapsed it but it doesn't stay that way. Lol as is this forum wasn't terrible enough =A=


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2013)

alisha said:


> I don't care whether it's above naruto or whatever, it's just out of place and should be below the sections focused on specific series (since its a general section)



One can also make the case that it belongs above those avenues...your argument essentially boils down to preference. 



> It's a simple action to just move it below OP :/



It is simple but the whole intent behind the creation of the avenue was to bring more attention to the anime/manga sections by putting it above the Naruto avenue so those people that never/rarely scroll past NA will see those sections.  Moving it below OP pretty much defeats the reason behind the creation of the avenue.


----------



## Deana (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, putting this above the Naruto section at a Naruto forum is just stupid. It's such a pain coming to this place on my tablet now.

I like Kenichi: The Mightiest Disciple (and some others manga) way more than naruto but Naruto should reign supreme at Naruto Forums.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 21, 2013)

lol nardoe

Good change btw

Saved me scrolling time and organized things better


----------



## Vermin (Nov 21, 2013)

Deana said:


> Yeah, putting this above the Naruto section at a Naruto forum is just stupid. It's such a pain coming to this place on my tablet now.
> 
> I like Kenichi: The Mightiest Disciple (and some others manga) way more than naruto but Naruto should reign supreme at Naruto Forums.


it should be obvious by now that this is no longer a naruto forum


----------



## Daxter (Nov 21, 2013)

I guess even if I've distanced myself from Nardo quite a bit, I feel for the remaining fans who come here. I don't know why, but seeing as this is Nardo Forums, I sympathise with them greatly. I still really think this is unfair to the series and its fans, even if I personally, like many others, don't come here for Nardo anymore.


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 21, 2013)

Dream said:


> One can also make the case that it belongs above those avenues...your argument essentially boils down to preference.



In a Naruto forum? lol really?
Preference has nothing to do with it. In a Naruto forum it makes more sense to have, you know, the Naruto section at the top. 




> It is simple but the whole intent behind the creation of the avenue was to bring more attention to the anime/manga sections by putting it above the Naruto avenue so those people that never/rarely scroll past NA will see those sections.  Moving it below OP pretty much defeats the reason behind the creation of the avenue.



lol, how silly 
Do you really think the people who post in NA don't know about the other anime/manga sections? I am pretty sure everyone has scrolled down the whole forum to look at every section. Members just make the choice where to post, according to their preferences.

Anyway, I didn't know that was the intention behind it. I thought it was just put there because someone got lazy. 
This place will always be a shithole now anyway (due to some of the moderating/admin team, not you lovely members <3) so there's no point of me arguing about this I guess. Have a good day ^______^


----------



## Blunt (Nov 22, 2013)

alisha said:


> In a Naruto forum? lol really?
> Preference has nothing to do with it. In a Naruto forum it makes more sense to have, you know, the Naruto section at the top.
> 
> 
> ...


alisha used Dream Eater

it's super effective


----------



## Alicia (Nov 23, 2013)

People are so bitchy, the new section barely takes up any real estate and it takes an insignificant amount of calories for your finger to scroll down just a tiny bit. 

If NA needs to be on top because "this is NF so NA > all other sections", you might as well put Downtown Konoha under OP. Let's see how many people will be upset about that flawed logic.

Just one thing I wanted to suggest is to include the Gaming Department in the Akihabara District. Maybe once Naruto is over so these people won't bitch about the extra screen space it takes.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> People are so bitchy, the new section barely takes up any real estate and it takes an insignificant amount of calories for your finger to scroll down just a tiny bit.



Came here to say this - nah, actually I came here cuz I just now saw that the Konoha 2nd Floor subforum had another name out of nowhere 
And I wanted to complain about people who complain (lol), but actually there really don't seem to be that many people bothered by this. Or maybe most of them haven't even noticed this (like me ).


----------

